# Idea for dates



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

O.k ive got a date on Sunday. I.ve liked her for ages but due to her working for my ex ive never bothered asking her, however she is that nice i have finally given in and asked her and to my surprise she say yes 

Problem is because i like her that much i want to do something abit special rather than just do the normal thing and taker her out for dinner, but i have no idea what!

Any ideas ?

Jamie


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As much as you want to, try refraining from going TOO overboard. Do something special, but there is a fine line between appearing OTT or like a stalker... 

If you know her quite well, you'll know what makes her feel most relaxed and comfortable. Make sure she stays in that comfort zone and nothing unexpected!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> As much as you want to, try refraining from going TOO overboard. Do something special, but there is a fine line between appearing OTT or like a stalker...
> 
> If you know her quite well, you'll know what makes her feel most relaxed and comfortable. Make sure she stays in that comfort zone and nothing unexpected!


IF he takes the ex along too that will help calm him. Ask her what would suit.... pub lunch... wee drive somewhere (no scooting about in the TT though - nice and gentle)
OH and ffs don't go on about the car!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh...also never let her see this thread


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

> OH and ffs don't go on about the car!!


Or tell her you got the idea for the date on a public forum :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

saint said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > As much as you want to, try refraining from going TOO overboard. Do something special, but there is a fine line between appearing OTT or like a stalker...
> ...


O.k. thanks for your suggestions guys but its not my first date, i can do the make her comfortable and i dont talk about me and my car as that wuold just make her bored and think im self centered  . Just want to do something different than the normal go out for dinner thing. and one problem is i dont know her enough to know what she likes, plus shes a wedding co-ordinator, so im thinking taking her to a nice place to eat will just remind her of work, so need something abit different


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Jamie

If it was me I'd take her for a drive up my way into (but really play down the car).

Go to dedham and walk along the river to Flatford mill (constable country) and plan to eat lunch / dinner at Milsom's (great food in a relaxed environment)

PM me if you want some more details....

Paul


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I wasn't suggesting you didn't know how to date!

FFS. :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> I wasn't suggesting you didn't know how to date!
> 
> FFS. :?


Oops sorry if it sounded abit bitchy, didnt mean it to sound like that


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I wasn't suggesting you didn't know how to date!
> 
> FFS. :?


Absolute classic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

British GP is this weekend :wink:

Alex


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Club her over the head and drag her back to your cave  works for me :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

You shouldn't stack up your dates like that Jampott :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I always find a damn good book reading is one to break the ice. May I suggest this as a good start to a relationship?










:wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Isn't that what pandas have in common with male prostitutes?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i'm waiting for Vlastans tip...

Anyway best of luck


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Get her a T-shirt:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for all your very helpful suggestions :? :lol: i should have known no-one was gunna take this seriously. Looks like its going to be dinner then


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Thanks for all your very helpful suggestions :? :lol: i should have known no-one was gunna take this seriously. Looks like its going to be dinner then


Cook her a meal ,shes probably used to running around for everyone else being a wedding coordinater.And fed up with the restaurant enviroment.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your very helpful suggestions :? :lol: i should have known no-one was gunna take this seriously. Looks like its going to be dinner then
> ...


Though chicks love a man who cooks for them, it doesn't sound appropriate for a first date, unless you know each other well :?

All IMO of course


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

silkman said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


hes liked her for ages it seems he does know her


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Naw not on a first date cooking for her would be 3rd date if i get that far


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Naw not on a first date cooking for her would be 3rd date if i get that far


just cos ya can't cook :wink: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.dateideas.com/


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.dateideas.com/


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.dateideas.com/


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Walk + Picknick. Less formal + less pressure.

maybe. not that I've tried that.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Get her drunk and come all over her tits.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Do lunch not dinner. Then a walk. Easy


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jampott said:


> Get her drunk and come all over her tits.


Hahahahahaha funny when someone posts what youve been thinking all along :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Get her drunk and come all over her tits.
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmm, if only <sigh> well maybe ya never know


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Works for me, anyway... :-*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Don't forget the digital camera she may pass out!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Get her drunk and come all over her tits.


..and make a covert dvd


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Yeah ill take your and Nolives idea and put her on the bonnet and take somepics of my car 

God i hope she never sees this thread


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Not more pics of your car :wink: anyway that was the pervy frenchman that suggested nudeness :lol: :lol: i'm not like that...yeah yeah come on her tits :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rohypnol :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

garyc said:


> Rohypnol :twisted:


Now thats really lowering the tone......MMMMM ..where can you get it...just out of intrest    :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Works for me, anyway... :-*


That's not at all how I remember our first date.
You were a little overwhelmed in my presence and the perfect gentleman thoroughout.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Works for me, anyway... :-*
> ...


There goes he's street cred :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Works for me, anyway... :-*
> ...


Awwww bless him


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry that your not getting any sensible suggestions Jamie .......


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice post Lisa :lol: :lol: always a danger when you other half views the forum too, nice sig pic BTW


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

*lazza* said:


> Sorry that your not getting any sensible suggestions Jamie .......


Thats ok, looks like dinner and maybe some bungy jumping


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> Get her drunk and come all over her tits.





jampott said:


> Works for me, anyway... :-*





Lisa. said:


> That's not at all how I remember our first date.
> You were a little overwhelmed in my presence and the perfect gentleman thoroughout.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

soooo pleased my missus isn't on the forum


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Works for me, anyway... :-*
> ...


Sweet. Did he stammer too?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Works for me, anyway... :-*
> ...


Did he wait until the second date then? :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well, as you've probably guessed we "met" on here! We had pissed eachother off big time and we had a public and private spat, which ended with an truce, and then daily chats via PM and email. And over time, found that we actually quite liked eachother, in principle.

So even though we lived 100 miles apart....we met for lunch  A blind date 8) 8) 
And, yes, of course he was a little nervous as I turned out to be a stunner! :wink: But we were equally smitten and have to stayed very much together dispite the miles between us. 

Alltogther now "ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"

Oh, I'd recommend distant relationships, it's very very good for a extremely erotic and passionate sexlife! ( is that too much information? )


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Oh, I'd recommend distant relationships, it's very very good for a extremely erotic and passionate sexlife! ( is that too much information? )


Uh huh - waaaaaaay to much :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

West end show.... are you talking weekend or midweek? You can get some great prices for midweek eves and plenty tickets available... recommend Chicago  or for something very different 'Woman in Black' - that'll have her hanging on to your arm in no time :twisted:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> Oh, I'd recommend distant relationships, it's very very good for a extremely erotic and passionate sexlife! ( is that too much information? )


I kinda agree but i was with someone that livd in Aussie for 3 years saw her a couple of months a year, downside large phone bills, upside Great holidays, great sex, and no arguments!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Oh, I'd recommend distant relationships, it's very very good for a extremely erotic and passionate sexlife! ( is that too much information? )


 And there's much less danger of your partner catching you doing it.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Kell said:


> And there's much less danger of your partner catching you doing it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank you for lifting an otherwise horrific morning, class answer!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

<whispers to head-ed> Erm, you said you didn't sleep well when you stayed over the night before the National, erm, is wasn't anything to do with strange muffled noises was it? There are wild animals that roam that area late at night, you see, I should have mentioned it


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

*TOO MUCH INFORMATION!!!!!!!*


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

... but do go on


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Nothing to add really, I just wondered if they'd disturbed your sleep.[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Jamie

TELL US.... WHAT DID YOU DO......WHERE DID YOU GO......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*lazza* said:


> Jamie
> 
> TELL US.... WHAT DID YOU DO......WHERE DID YOU GO......


...... AND DID YOU 'DO IT' AND IF SO WHERE AND LET'S HOPE THIS TIME YOU USED PROTECTION SO YOU HAVE NO GIRL TELLING YOU SHE IS PREGNANT? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> *lazza* said:
> 
> 
> > Jamie
> ...


No she did ask me in but i resisted  Still freaked out about the whole pregnant thing!

Don't worry ive learnt my lesson! No sex unless i intend to marry the girl 

As for where we went, just dinner <sigh>. Couldnt think of anything different to do esp on a Sunday, but i did resist the urge to ask if she wanted to go to the movies 

It was nice not earth shattering, but it was nice.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Good boy and top medal for keeping your little fella in your pants  :wink: :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> your little fella  :wink: :-*


Is it really that little? :lol:

I guess we cannot all be gifted like myself!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > your little fella  :wink: :-*
> ...


Isnt there a saying about those who brag :roll:  :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


This is a family forum so I cannot reveal any pics!


----------

